

John C. Dvorak on Google I/O 2013: Worst Keynote Ever - salimmadjd
http://anewdomain.net/2013/05/16/john-c-dvorak-on-google-io-2013-worst-keynote-ever/

======
snaky
Talking about conferences, dress code is a good thing definitely.

------
mtgx
I know Google seems to have decided to turn I/O (back) into a developer-
focused conference, but maybe that's a mistake, and if they held a 1-2h
keynote with some product announcements in the first day of I/O, both
consumers _and_ developers would be more excited about the whole thing.

After all developers are consumers, too, and if they don't get excited as
consumers about something, they probably won't get excited as developers
either.

